# EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 XC



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

EVGA engineered a compact dual-slot design with the RTX 3060 XC that will fit all cases. Unlike all other RTX 3060 cards we've tested today, a metal backplate is included. EVGA's card ticks at a rated boost of 1852 MHz, and the cooler features the idle-fan-stop capability.

*Show full review*


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 25, 2021)

I was kind of eyeballing the 3060 cards as a possible upgrade to my 980Ti....but if they're only around 30% faster than a 1070.....that's worse than I expected them to be. I thought they'd hit around 45-50% faster than my card, putting it around the 2070S performance.

You won't catch me spending $400+ on one of the these, no thank you. I'll continue to be frugal with my money.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Feb 25, 2021)

2060S/2070 level of performance for 450 bucks??? xx60 class used to get xx80 performance of previous generation for xx60 low to midrange price. PS5 and XboX X offer whole system with 2070S/2080S performance for the same price. What a joke PC GPUs have become! AAA PC gaming will become a super premium hobby, only for people with I don't give a F bank accounts and DIY PC nuts willing to sell their kidney for a GPU if this trend continues.


----------



## Mistral (Feb 25, 2021)

So, these are worse than a 5700? God... AMD better not drop the ball on the 6700 like this dud...


----------



## xorbe (Feb 25, 2021)

Why is the VSync 60Hz power so high, like +60w over 2070.

"Board partners tell me that they would be selling at a loss, because just the production cost is that high, before any salaries are paid, or activities like support and marketing are taken into account." Used car salespeople say the same thing ...


----------



## Arcdar (Feb 25, 2021)

The saddest part was to read "stock is good, similar to 3070s stock" .... yeah. Which is technically none-existing. I thought I got a Asus3070 dual for 750€ (which is FAR to expensive to begin with, but still far cheaper than most other official sources) after weeks of "stalking" availability-alarms for Europe only to then find out that the online system didn't update fast enough and I have to wait...... for stock to come in again (it turned to "in 3-10 days" for the third time since I ordered it on the 5th of Feb. only to then get the update that it was wrong and I'm still in line behind others waiting for theirs).

I really don't get why they (Nvidia) teased with MSRP which not even they could hold (except the maybe 2k cards they sold in Europe before turning to not available until the card is discontinued) and no board-partner even tried to match - not talking about price in creases later on to have a bigger piece of the pie everyone else is taking from. Even OFFICIAL partner shops and co (selling the cards for x2 or even sometimes up to x4 of the price - not because they have to, but because THEY CAN). It was bull........*censored* and just annoying right now if you need a GPU as your old one said good-bye. I mean, I'm not going to spend 400€ on a 1060 6G .... I payed that for the one which just died at the time it was released (and not even then. I checked and I payed 360€ for the asus 1060 6G dual in white back then....) if that's the supposed MSRP of a "brand new" card. but hey, Miners, scalpers and even official stores (and NVIDIA) just fuck over all other people. Gamers and workers who need a GPU equally.

It's just a super sad state right now.


----------



## Metroid (Feb 25, 2021)

3060 non ti is a failure, is worse than 5700, the ti version is the one to have.


----------



## IbaChiba (Feb 25, 2021)

wow, your estimate for the price was bang on, cheapest 3060 here in Canada is 520 CAD, which at the time of posting is about 419 USD.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 25, 2021)

Mistral said:


> So, these are worse than a 5700? God... AMD better not drop the ball on the 6700 like this dud...



One can only hope they won't screw it up. I venture to guess that it will be a cluster F with inventory availability once these cards to launch. Low availability to almost non-existent inventory at retailers and prices will be gouged to 150-200% MSRP.

My brother picked up a 5700XT 14 months ago for just about the price these 3060 are going to be going for (around $400 at the low end, if you're lucky). My brother felt so bad that he finally had a GPU better than I do (I usually hand him down my old stuff) that for my birthday back in October, he convinced our mom to go in half with him and they gave me $500 to put towards a new GPU. I'm still sitting on the cash with no good card to put it towards.

I could run from work and stand in line at MicroCenter that opens in about 45 minutes, only be greeted with prices in the $500+ range once the handful of lower priced ones are sold off first and this card isn't worth that price.

If I were even lucky to nab one of these 3060s in the $400 range, it would still be closer to $500 after taxes for a card that's about part with a 5700XT. Yeah, no thanks. I find it hard to believe that it's been 6 years since Maxwell was pushed out and the best Nvidia and AMD can offer in terms of much improved performance is almost non-existent for the average consumer to find and buy at a *reasonable* cost.

Maybe my expectations are too high to think we should have had a card in the $400-500 range by this time that could give around double the performance of my 980Ti. I'd be happy to support AMD or Nvidia with my purchase on a card like the 3070 or 6800....but the price gouging that took those cards upwards of nearly $800+ is outlandish. Here's hoping my current card lasts another year or two until a more reasonable replacement can be purchased.


----------



## Vario (Feb 25, 2021)

Reminds me of the 960 launch.  A card roughly equivalent to the 670 and slower than the 770.


----------



## outpt (Feb 25, 2021)

highway robbery for terrible performance/msrp(big laugh). Will wait for 3060ti


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 25, 2021)

This is mainstream performance, but $420 is not mainstream pricing.

$329 might be low enough to convince existing GTX1060 owners to upgrade but at $400-420 it's surrounded by both stuff that's getting on for 4 years old in the performance/$ charts:

1060, 1660, and 2060 are all still better xx60 deals than a $420 3060.


----------



## WizzardHat (Feb 25, 2021)

This should have been released at $249. $300 tops. But if idiots buy it...i guess the 4060 will start from $399. Because why the fk not? Right?


----------



## bug (Feb 25, 2021)

Lol@that perf/$.

I mean, Nvidia must be lolling, we have no reason to.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 25, 2021)

price is to high, i can't wait for the crypto crash, it needs to happen so cards can come back down to realistic numbers. I'm tired of over paying for preformance, and at these prices the RX580/480 and GTX1060 people arn't going to be interested, and the cards in their price range arn't any better than what they have.


----------



## looniam (Feb 25, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I was kind of eyeballing the 3060 cards as a possible upgrade to my 980Ti....but if they're only around 30% faster than a 1070.....that's worse than I expected them to be. I thought they'd hit around 45-50% faster than my card, putting it around the 2070S performance.
> 
> You won't catch me spending $400+ on one of the these, no thank you. I'll continue to be frugal with my money.


having a 980ti since launch imma a little ants in the pants to get something else but make no mistake that i agree w/you. thing is i really want to see this ray tracing/DLSS for myself and starting to turn down settings a little much anymore are the ants.

been on the que for a 3060ti XC for ~3 months; i'm debating seeing if i can grab one of these (evga) and use that to step up to a FTW ultra card (3060ti to 3090). the extra i pay now will be credited to the crazy price of those.

then i'm one TWO waiting lists to avoid the massive scalping.

but yes. this card is junk.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 25, 2021)

Hahaha. Curiosity had me so I was checking Best Buy's site for this card. It was marked at $389. When I checked the website at 11:10am (central) it was showing the card listed as "Coming Soon". I checked back at 11:19pm after doing a couple of quick things at work and it now shows "Sold Out".

Even a card without much improvement over the past generation and even that of the previous two, sells out in mere minutes (probably seconds). That's amazing.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 25, 2021)

I tried to snag one for my brother, but everything went "coming soon" to "sold out" after websites started responding again (both BB and EVGA).  I got into the stock model queue early, but had a hard time getting into the OC model queue.  I guess this means a 5 month wait for a 3060.  I am signed up for 3060 Ti and 3070 also, but I don't ever expect to get a notification for those ever.


----------



## looniam (Feb 25, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Hahaha. Curiosity had me so I was checking Best Buy's site for this card. It was marked at $389. When I checked the website at 11:10am (central) it was showing the card listed as "Coming Soon". I checked back at 11:19pm after doing a couple of quick things at work and it now shows "Sold Out".
> 
> Even a card without much improvement over the past generation and even that of the previous two, sells out in mere minutes (probably seconds). That's amazing.


from what i get from comments on forums and trackers is BB sends cards out to stores and only available if a store in your area has one. limits availabilty but you can go pick it up immediately.

evga's site was trashed for a good 10-15 minutes at noon. #78 queued up for both XC and the "gaming black" or whatever. mabbe i get lucky and by the time i get a 3060 and go through 90 days of the step up, prices won't be so crazy down the road.

i'll just try not having the sand in the vaseline bother me much.

p.s. you see that PNY single fan for almost $500?! cute card if you could find a waterblock but that fan must scream while gaming . .


----------



## mechtech (Feb 25, 2021)

Roughly same performance as old 5700xt, and about same price.  So all in all not too bad.

Still way out of my budget though.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 25, 2021)

looniam said:


> from what i get from comments on forums and trackers is BB sends cards out to stores and only available if a store in your area has one. limits availabilty but you can go pick it up immediately.
> 
> evga's site was trashed for a good 10-15 minutes at noon. #78 queued up for both XC and the "gaming black" or whatever. mabbe i get lucky and by the time i get a 3060 and go through 90 days of the step up, prices won't be so crazy down the road.
> 
> ...



I know someone that's been on the EVGA waiting list since the start of December (he put his name in for a few of the 3070 cards) and he is still is sitting around 900+ in the queue for his chance to buy one. I don't think the queue has moved, but that's simply based on the google doc sheet that requires people to come back to and fill out if they got a card....not too many folks have come back to post they got their card (if any at all have since September). Makes me wonder if they're even producing the high end cards anymore for retail sale.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

@W1zzard Any reviews coming of the reference 3060?
Kinda curious to see how that card looks.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> @W1zzard Any reviews coming of the reference 3060?
> Kinda curious to see how that card looks.



At least in the EVGA review, there's a stock clock 3060 also.  There's no reference 3060 from nVidia.

I am really wondering if all current cards (sans 3060) are effectively EOL, and new nerfed cards are gonna come out soon. Otherwise, why would CMP exist, miners will just continue to vacuum up all 3060 Ti and 3080.


----------



## looniam (Feb 25, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know someone that's been on the EVGA waiting list since the start of December (he put his name in for a few of the 3070 cards) and he is still is sitting around 900+ in the queue for his chance to buy one. I don't think the queue has moved, but that's simply based on the google doc sheet that requires people to come back to and fill out if they got a card....not too many folks have come back to post they got their card (if any at all have since September). Makes me wonder if they're even producing the high end cards anymore for retail sale.


i've been practically religious checking those spread sheets. i think the estimated time to get to my 3060ti que spot is around august of 2023. i haven't figured what exact chips drop more often but the FTW and FTW ultra models across the board are certainly more active.

stuff is insane.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

xorbe said:


> At least in the EVGA review, there's a stock clock 3060 also.  There's no reference 3060 from nVidia.
> 
> I am really wondering if all current cards (sans 3060) are effectively EOL, and new nerfed cards are gonna come out soon. Otherwise, why would CMP exist, miners will just continue to vacuum up all 3060 Ti and 3080.



That'd be a shame. I own a 3060Ti reference, and it's really a great card.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Any reviews coming of the reference 3060?





xorbe said:


> At least in the EVGA review, there's a stock clock 3060 also



there is no NVIDIA reference card, I used my contacts to get the original NVIDIA BIOS though, just changing the clocks/power won't give accurate results


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> there is no NVIDIA reference card


Image on the specs page needs to be updated then, because it shows a card like the 3060Ti in appearance.
@T4C Fantasy

I'm really digging this and the Palit card's size.
It's not a very power-hungry card either, so it should be a hit with small case PCs.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 25, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> there is no NVIDIA reference card, I used my contacts to get the original NVIDIA BIOS though, just changing the clocks/power won't give accurate results



Can this be flashed to any 3060???


----------



## Fatalfury (Feb 25, 2021)

What the hell EVGA?
a xx60 Series card without a BLACKPLATE???
like Seriously, even your 1650 Super got a Backplate...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 25, 2021)

at guess it will be sold out everywhere and $850 dollars on ebay.. 

some folks need to wake up to what is really going on in the gpu world..

trog


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 25, 2021)

Game over insert bitcoins to continue...


----------



## raptori (Feb 25, 2021)

Fatalfury said:


> What the hell EVGA?
> a xx60 Series card without a BLACKPLATE???
> like Seriously, even your 1650 Super got a Backplate...


----------



## Searing (Feb 25, 2021)

So the performance isn't great, and the price is already $100 above the expected exchange rate MSRP everywhere in Canada. Fail. Basically buy it if you have no choice, otherwise wait for AMD.



WizzardHat said:


> This should have been released at $249. $300 tops. But if idiots buy it...i guess the 4060 will start from $399. Because why the fk not? Right?



$300 would have been ok, but they launched at $400 ha. There is literally zero reason to get a 3060 over a 3060 ti in Canada, unless you just buy whatever is in stock. I suggest you go place backorders for a 3060 ti.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 26, 2021)

these things are already on UK ebay priced around £800 quid.. he he..

trog


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 26, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Image on the specs page needs to be updated then, because it shows a card like the 3060Ti in appearance.
> @T4C Fantasy
> 
> I'm really digging this and the Palit card's size.
> It's not a very power-hungry card either, so it should be a hit with small case PCs.


Its best it stays a reference card because using a aib card to represent all 3060s would be worse, wish they did make one though.


----------



## breakfromyou (Feb 26, 2021)

"Pricing unlikely to hold for more than a few hours"

yes. About 30 minutes after they were available online, I went online to see if I can find any for sale, they were out of stock everywhere. ebay has a ton of them around $1000. But hey, I could try playing the game of "is this used card going to be broken?" and buy "not mined on" used cards for outrageous prices. Or you know - Just sell my 5800x system with the old 8600 GTS that's in it? 

This 3060 is pretty disappointing. Even if it was able to be found for MSRP, it's a tough sell. The BS this year really has me not caring about new hardware much. Intel re-releasing chips for years got me closer, but Ryzen kept me hanging in there. Overclocking is pretty much dead, and now it's impossible to even buy a mediocre video card to play modern-ish games at 1920x1080. What a year.


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 26, 2021)

Pricing unlikely to hold for 5ms.


----------



## Fatalfury (Feb 26, 2021)

@raptori 

Oops. my bad i am sorry , i didnt see the photo showcase in the Article.
I am glad this Model  does have a Backplate.

 i checked the EVGA website and they seem to have 2 models.
the $330 one  XC Gaming which does not have an backplate.
Another $389 model which has 1.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 26, 2021)

Apparently at some Microcenter with about 200 cards, the first ten people bought 20 each and everyone else was SOL


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 26, 2021)

I stood in line today at the memory express in Calgary.  They wanted to sell MSI model for $600 CAD.  Yes, $600 CAD (Triple fan variant, dual fan was about $30 less).  This is the price of the cheapest 3060Ti which is leaps and bounds better than this 3060.

What a joke.

And of course, youtubers are shilling pretty mad right now for this hot piece of garbage.


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I stood in line today at the memory express in Calgary.  They wanted to sell MSI model for $600 CAD.  Yes, $600 CAD (Triple fan variant, dual fan was about $30 less).  This is the price of the cheapest 3060Ti which is leaps and bounds better than this 3060.
> 
> What a joke.
> 
> And of course, youtubers are shilling pretty mad right now for this hot piece of garbage.


Naah, the retailer just pre-scalped the card, so, you know, it's _already_ scalped for you, that's all. You should go back, thank them and buy two!


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 26, 2021)

hat said:


> Naah, the retailer just pre-scalped the card, so, you know, it's _already_ scalped for you, that's all. You should go back, thank them and buy two!


Sorta? Unless MSI and the rest are all upcharging to the retailer's which upcharge us.

I doubted MSRP to begin with since release of RTX and RX.

This is just absurdity.  Newegg is even worst.


----------



## Luminescent (Feb 26, 2021)

Europe 3060 - 900$ to 1000$ 
This is stupid, i want to upgrade but this is just stupid!


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 26, 2021)

Luminescent said:


> Europe 3060 - 900$ to 1000$
> This is stupid, i want to upgrade but this is just stupid!


Is money burning a hole in your wallet? Mine's not so just sit tight with what you have and wait for the situation to improve.


----------



## bug (Feb 26, 2021)

Luminescent said:


> Europe 3060 - 900$ to 1000$
> This is stupid, i want to upgrade but this is just stupid!


I wouldn't upgrade at half those prices.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 26, 2021)

xorbe said:


> Apparently at some Microcenter with about 200 cards, the first ten people bought 20 each and everyone else was SOL



Micro Center only allows 1 per person, to my understanding, for items such as these.

I saw a couple guys trying to argue with employees to letting them pick up multiples of CPUs the day I got mine and someone trying to buy a couple of the RTX 3090 cards that were still on hand, but they were only allowed 1. Micro Center employees told me they try to make sure people aren't coming in here multiple times a week buying up the same items because that's a red flag that they're most likely just off reselling them and not using them. I was told by the cashier ringing me out that he and management actually denied one customer because he purchased a couple Ryzen CPUs the previous week and he wanted to buy a couple more a week later. They said to come back next month and let others have a chance to purchase new hardware they want to use.

At least that's what I know about my local Micro Center - maybe it doesn't apply to the others, but here in MN they don't want folks scalping products, they want customers paying to hopefully be using the parts and not padding their wallets.


----------



## RandAlThor (Feb 26, 2021)

From what I read, if you buy as a bussiness you can buy as much as you want.


----------



## Anymal (Feb 26, 2021)

Trio X or go home.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 26, 2021)

Searing said:


> So the performance isn't great, and the price is already $100 above the expected exchange rate MSRP everywhere in Canada. Fail. Basically *buy it if you have no choice, otherwise wait for AMD.*
> 
> 
> 
> $300 would have been ok, but they launched at $400 ha. There is literally zero reason to get a 3060 over a 3060 ti in Canada, unless you just buy whatever is in stock. I suggest you go place backorders for a 3060 ti.


Ya because those AMD cards are going to be available in abundance. /sarcasm


----------



## nguyen (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah good luck finding an 3060Ti @ 400-500usd, they are all selling for 1000usd now. If you can find an 3060 @ 400-450usd it's actually a good deal .


----------



## Luminescent (Feb 28, 2021)

Wonder how far this insanity will go, we could be looking at 2000$ for a RTX 4060 in the future, and top cards will go for 5000$.
I don't see them giving this up, why not strike a deal between AMD, Nvidia and possibly Intel to keep this shortage of silicon indefinitely but only for people  who want to build their own computer, they can't fool Sony, Microsoft, Apple .....
What can the average user do except pay whatever they charge for the privilege to have a desktop PC, maybe they can make  ram expensive again, why not network cards or soundcards, i could even see a shortage of plastic, why is plastic so cheap!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure if what I did was more practical, but sitting on $600 in hopes of picking up a new, decent GPU to replace my 980Ti doesn't ever seem like it'll come to fruition. So, the iPad mini (4th gen, I think it's what the wife and kids use), the screen is starting to crap out on it. The thing has been used and abused for the past 5 or so years and about 1/5th of the screen flickers and has black lines running through it.

I took $400 of my GPU cash and got the wife a new iPad since she uses the old one all the time.  Let the kids enjoy the last of the old one until it finally dies and the wife can have hers. At least someone got something they enjoy out of this lack of GPU situation we're in.


----------



## Jaywalking (Mar 1, 2021)

why there are two reviews about 3060 without any "Performance per watt"?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaywalking said:


> why there are two reviews about 3060 without any "Performance per watt"?


we have four RTX 3060 reviews, the section is now called "Efficiency"


----------



## cst1992 (Mar 1, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Yeah good luck finding an 3060Ti @ 400-500usd, they are all selling for 1000usd now. If you can find an 3060 @ 400-450usd it's actually a good deal .


I used to think we always get a pretty bad deal here in India(a retailer had the original GTX Titan for INR 89,999 - $1,343 - back in the Kepler era, whereas its actual price was $999).
Back in December, I spotted the 3060Ti reference for INR 35,900 - $491. I'd never ordered such an expensive card to date but still I got it, and now it's actually a better deal than in the US or Europe.
Aftermarket cards were available for INR 40,000 - 48,000 ($547 - $657).
All are sold out now.


----------



## Jaywalking (Mar 2, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> we have four RTX 3060 reviews, the section is now called "Efficiency"


such a pity though, used to have 3 efficiency at different resolution...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaywalking said:


> such a pity though, used to have 3 efficiency at different resolution...


explained here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/performance-per-watt-changes.278988/#post-4466294


----------



## Dirtdog (Mar 5, 2021)

xorbe said:


> *Why is the VSync 60Hz power so high, like +60w over 2070.*
> 
> "Board partners tell me that they would be selling at a loss, because just the production cost is that high, before any salaries are paid, or activities like support and marketing are taken into account." Used car salespeople say the same thing ...



I am wondering that too. My 1660 is shown as using 110w but the 3060 uses 176w? And yet in the 'efficiency' graph the 3060 is said to be more efficient? How does that work. 

Anyway, with the insane prices of GPUs I see me hanging onto the 1660 for another year or two at this rate. For 1080p it's still good enough and if gaming on PC becomes permanently expensive I will simply stop doing it and either get a console or play my old games. I refuse to feed the greed of companies like nvidia any more.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I am wondering that too. My 1660 is shown as using 110w but the 3060 uses 176w? And yet in the 'efficiency' graph the 3060 is said to be more efficient? How does that work.


The efficiency chart is based on the normal game power draw, not v-sync, so 181 W and 61.7 FPS.

V-Sync on the GTX 1660 achieved only 54.5 FPS, not 60 like the 3060, so that affects the V-Sync power number, too


----------



## Dirtdog (Mar 5, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> The efficiency chart is based on the normal game power draw, not v-sync, so 181 W and 61.7 FPS.
> 
> V-Sync on the GTX 1660 achieved only 54.5 FPS, not 60 like the 3060, so that affects the V-Sync power number, too



Maybe you should use a game which all cards in the test can achieve 60fps at, even if it's an old one? I don't know. Presumably you used a GPU-limited game which means the 1660 is working flat out, and yet it still uses vastly less power than the 3060 which presumably is working far from flat out.

I think if it was me I would see that graph and realise there was something amiss with my testing methodology or something because it can't be right, it defies logic. Or put it this way, the numbers might be correct but they give a misleading impression. I doubt that all things being equal, a game which runs at 60fps on my 1660 can use 60% more power on a more modern and more efficient card to achieve the same performance. That can't possibly be explained by the fact in this particular test it is running at 54 vs 60, it's only 10%.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm using Cyberpunk 2077. If I pick something that reaches 60 FPS on GTX 1660, it will be CPU limited on 2080 Ti and up


----------



## Dirtdog (Mar 5, 2021)

Is there something else that is causing the 3060 to work harder I wonder, such as maybe running ray-tracing which the 1660 doesn't do? That's the only sort of thing I could think which would make sense, but I assume you would have thought of that originally and made sure all the cards were doing the same work otherwise the results would be apples and oranges.


----------



## bug (Mar 5, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I'm using Cyberpunk 2077. If I pick something that reaches 60 FPS on GTX 1660, it will be CPU limited on 2080 Ti and up


Plus, you really want something that exercises modern feature, you wouldn't want to estimate power draw using a game that only does pixel shader 2.0 or so.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> Is there something else that is causing the 3060 to work harder I wonder, such as maybe running ray-tracing which the 1660 doesn't do? That's the only sort of thing I could think which would make sense, but I assume you would have thought of that originally and made sure all the cards were doing the same work otherwise the results would be apples and oranges.


Nope, it's all the same settings and everything. This looks to be a peculiarity of the new GPU, RTX 3060 Ti and 3070 go to lower power states just fine


----------



## xorbe (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay wow that's misleading at best.  So the card that doesn't reach 60 perhaps runs at 30 with vsync ... drastically cutting the power.  Aight, I'll skip that useless chart in the future, heh.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2021)

xorbe said:


> Okay wow that's misleading at best.  So the card that doesn't reach 60 perhaps runs at 30 with vsync ... drastically cutting the power.  Aight, I'll skip that useless chart in the future, heh.


It's actually a 60 FPS cap, so weak cards run as fast as they can, not 60/30/20. "V-Sync" is part of the title to help people understand the usage model


```
VSync: 110.3 W
V-Sync FPS below 60: 54.5 FPS
```


----------



## cst1992 (Mar 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> It's actually a 60 FPS cap, so weak cards run as fast as they can, not 60/30/20. "V-Sync" is part of the title to help people understand the usage model


Is it worth it to include a separate chart for that, though? I'm guessing in GPU limited games it's the same as regular efficiency.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> It's actually a 60 FPS cap, so weak cards run as fast as they can, not 60/30/20. "V-Sync" is part of the title to help people understand the usage model
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Why not just label the chart correctly "60 fps cap", instead of incorrectly "v-sync".


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Is it worth it to include a separate chart for that, though? I'm guessing in GPU limited games it's the same as regular efficiency.


Every card except for the slowest bunch will be at exactly 60 FPS, so no point really



xorbe said:


> Why not just label the chart correctly "60 fps cap", instead of incorrectly "v-sync".


To make it easier for the less experienced readers to understand the reasoning behind this test. I can add a note in the testing details though that this is not 60/30/20, but as close to 60 as possible, good idea


----------



## bug (Mar 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> To make it easier for the less experienced readers to understand the reasoning behind this test. I can add a note in the testing details though that this is not 60/30/20, but as close to 60 as possible, good idea


As long as you don't change your benchmarking monitor with a high-refresh one


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (Mar 19, 2021)

I got one which I'll take any GPU right now from my GTX1060.
Price is not nice, $529 CAD + Tax. It was the cheapest one.
Value wise, not good. Performance great with my i5 10400F. I can actually play Cyberpunk 2077 (very High/Ultra adjusted settings) at 2560x1440 55-60fps and many other games Like Outer Worlds and Outriders (maxed 60fps)
Happy I got a GPU at least.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 24, 2021)

Figure a good spot to post.

I got my chance to purchase this card from EVGA. Using the associate's code to save 3% and cost of shipping, card ran me $400. I should hopefully see it within a few days.

I didn't want to settle for a 3060, but my 980Ti is still having high fan spin ups. Some days I may not get one and others it could happen a dozen times or more. I have a gentle fan curve setup on MSI Afterburner. The fan speed should slowly ramp up, but the fans sometimes just go crazy fast for 3-4 seconds and then slow back down. When the fans spike there is no indication of increased fan speed on GPUZ or MSI Afterburner and there are no spikes for power or temps.....

Guess I'll have to do with this card over the 3070 or 6800 I originally was hoping to get. But I refuse to spend $800+ on one of those cards from a retailer and my wait on the list for EVGA isn't moving for those cards where I'd see one anytime soon.

I'm content I finally found something new, just wasn't what I was looking for. I'll just keep on gaming and enjoy what I have.


----------



## cst1992 (Jul 16, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I got my chance to purchase this card from EVGA. Using the associate's code to save 3% and cost of shipping, card ran me $400.


Not a bad deal, considering the current climate.

And EVGA make good cards.


----------



## TechnicalPiglin (Apr 25, 2022)

It seems buying the 3060 is akin to buying a 2070 when you can get a 2080 Super for almost the same price. Decent performance but extremmmmmmmmely bad value. This card should really cost $279.


----------



## SSGBryan (Apr 28, 2022)

You will never see this card new for $279 - those days are gone.

I am happy I got this model for $369 - the 12Gb buffer is excellent for 3d rendering, and I suspect I'll be gaming at 1440p on high, and that is what I am after.


----------



## TechnicalPiglin (May 4, 2022)

SSGBryan said:


> You will never see this card new for $279 - those days are gone.
> 
> I am happy I got this model for $369 - the 12Gb buffer is excellent for 3d rendering, and I suspect I'll be gaming at 1440p on high, and that is what I am after.


We may never see the likes of budget kings such as 1060 again. But as underwhelming this card appears, it is quite an able performer; to me at least, having recently upgraded from a 1650 Super.


----------

